

Ask HN: A few hundred users and MySQL started to complain... - jgalvez

It's InnoDB, it's got some tables with over 12 million records. What now? What are the tools you guys use to identify bottlenecks? mytop? I know it's inevitable that I will have to do sharding or replication (essentially scale horizontally). Is PostgreSQL really that much better in this area?
======
nreece
Try posting your concern at <http://forum.mysqlperformanceblog.com/s/f/2/>

------
joshu
run "show full processlist" to see what's going on. use explain on the slow
queries. create indexes or restructure as necessary.

post your config, the queries, the schema, if you want help.

~~~
gtani
mysqltuner is another decent 30000 foot view tool:

<http://mysqltuner.com/mysqltuner.pl>

I might try stackoverflow, describe your queries, schema, indexes, and the
whole stack: O/S, db server hardware, ORM, what web app is getting it (PHP,
ASP, django, whatever)

------
olefoo
Do you need to create some new indexes?

This sounds more like a problem with your database design and queries, than a
problem inherent to mysql.

PostgreSQL does provide some tools (EXPLAIN for instance) that can give you
visibility into problems with your data design.

------
gtani
not a lot to go on, start here

<http://hackmysql.com/documents>

<http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/optimization.html>

[http://mysqldba.blogspot.com/2008/04/common-steps-to-
scale-l...](http://mysqldba.blogspot.com/2008/04/common-steps-to-scale-
linearly.html)

[http://mikaelronstrom.blogspot.com/2008/07/1-making-mysql-
cl...](http://mikaelronstrom.blogspot.com/2008/07/1-making-mysql-cluster-
scale-perfectly.html)

------
shafqat
What kind of complaining?

~~~
jgalvez
Memory usage is getting close to 100%.

~~~
gaius
If that's cached data, that's good right?

